# Better Haunts & Gardens Free Halloween Haunt Music



## LadyRohan (Oct 20, 2010)

Oh I like that! It's got that dreamy spooky sound.


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

Thanks! Yeah, the idea was sort of a spooky child's room or something along those lines. Just creepy and eerie.

Glad to hear that you liked it.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

I like it. I saved it to my compter because it is a nice mix of sounds.


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Hey!, Tahnk you for sharing, I also grabbed it. Very cool work.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Saved it too. Thanks so much and it's really spooky...especially when the man groans/sings. Makes your hair stand up on the back of your neck.


----------



## thalius Darkrune (Apr 3, 2011)

*thanks for sharing*

Grabbed this as well Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

I'm glad you all have enjoyed it. Hopefully, time permitting, I'll be able to do another one this year!


----------

